# ISP3 auf Xen Gast installieren



## vpns2000 (5. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Alle,
ich versuche auf einem Debian Xen system welches auch einen Debian Gast beinhaltet ISP3 zu installieren.
Soweit komme ich ganz gut zurecht und mache es auch nach dem Howto für Debian. Nur sobalt ich zum Punkt Quoto komme kann ich beim Debian Gast nicht in die fstap schreiben oder auch nur etwas ändern.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie das geht ??
Danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (5. Nov. 2009)

Hab derzeit kein xen zur Hand. Aber du kannst ohne die Eintragungen in der fstab den rest Problemlos installieren. 
Gruß Sven


----------



## vpns2000 (5. Nov. 2009)

Hallo F4RR3LL,
Danke für die antwort, aber das heit dann ds die Quota dann aber nicht funktionieren.
Ist das Richtig? der macht da ISP was anderes damit??
Ich brauche ja nur die fstap wegen der Quota zu ändern.

Danke
LG


----------



## F4RR3LL (5. Nov. 2009)

Jop so isses siehe auch 
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/mini/DE-Quota-HOWTO-4.html

Ich nutze die Quotas in ISPconfig gar nicht habe daher auch keine Probleme damit in openvz und co.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vpns2000 (5. Nov. 2009)

Danke für die infos.
kurze frage noch! ist es besser mit openVZ oder mit Xen zu arbeiten??
Danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (5. Nov. 2009)

Besser ist wohl eindeutige Geschmackssache. 
Ich war xen Fan und mag nun openvz lieber. Kenne aber auch genug xen freunde. Hat alles seine Vor + Nachteile. Schlecht ist wohl keines von beiden.
Bei openvz aufpassen da musst du für den ftp im Host ein paar Anpassungen vornehmen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vpns2000 (5. Nov. 2009)

Okay danke!
Dan bleibe ich bei meinem XEN und kämpfe mich durch.
Möchte ja gerne auf der Debian Box fedora oder CentOS laufen lasse was aber leider nicht funktioniert.
Na mal sehen ob ich es hinbekomme.
bis jetzt hat noch niemand antwort gefunden.

Danke
LG


----------

